
Google Workers Reject Silicon Valley Individualism in Walkout - eevilspock
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/06/business/google-employee-walkout-labor.html
======
cirgue
What a bad headline. Google employees are protesting the really crappy way
that the company handles claims of sexual harassment. To say this is about
individualism is trivializing to the point of being irresponsible.

~~~
kwoff
Really terrible article overall. "The walkouts followed a New York Times
report". Indeed...

------
grandmczeb
This is an opinion piece disguised as news.

------
blueboo
New York Times Reporter Talks To The Youngs, Saves TheOutline.Com Link To
Pocket

